# Shot Shell Size??



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I bought the DVD Calling all Coyotes yesterday and it has me pumped up. All I have for a rifle is a 7mm. Not sure how that would do so I will try to bag my coyotes with my shotguns. What size shot would you recommend? In the DVD he was using 4 Buckshot. Could you get away with BB or BBB shot (in lead of course)?

Also if anyone has seen this movie will that style of cotton tail rabbit distress attract fox as well? He never mentioned anything about foxes. Anyway it was amazing to watch those coyotes come running in.

Going to try to go in the morning. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Use the 7mm, or take them both with anyway. Fox and yotes will come to your call.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

4 buck is better if you can get some but if you had a tight choke BBB in lead would be ok just would have to get them in an extra 10 yards than if you were using 4buck and head neck shots work best with a shotgun that's all i use to shoot dogs good luck!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am a rifle idiot. What grain bullet and what tip would you recommend? I don't want to destoy them as I would like to maybe sell the furs or hang them on my walls.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Woodie what is the maximum range would you shoot them at with #4 buck?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

probaly try one of the smaller rounds available for the 7mm, I don't know what they are you'll just have to goto the store and see what they have. Good Luck I've been getting $15.00/coyote.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have rolled over three yotes with 3.5 4 buck at 60 yards last year..None of them went any farther then 45 yards..It is nice to have to the shotgun with when you have multiples answer into the call..We typically have one guy with a shogun and one with the rifle when we set up..It works great.
Bandhunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree about the two man concept but no one seems to want to go so I will be on my own. Going to try in the morning. I have an area that I know there is at least 2 but knowing this area there are more. Did not make it to town for the 7mm so I will be using the 10ga. Wish me luck!


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

I was told that hunitng coyotes during their breeding (which i was told is jan thru feb) is tough.the reason being they are with their mates and dont howl back very much.During the first part of jan i had good luck but now everything seems quiet.Any help on this ,i live in virginia so are the mating season the same as every where else?


----------

